# Can't import iphoto library into Aperture?



## domromer (Dec 3, 2007)

Every time  I try to import my iphoto library into aperture nothing happens. I press ok and then nothing. Ive watched the tutorial a few times but when they import in the iphoto library they are importing from an actual folder. My iphoto library isn't showing up as a folder. I've attached a pic below to show what it looks like. When you click on it, it just opens iphoto. I know I can right click to show contents, but you can't do that while selecting a folders to import. Any ideas???




By domromer


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

why dont you have an iphoto library folder?

you should try making a folder and putting your pictures into that folder and then going through those steps again.


----------



## domromer (Dec 10, 2007)

Iphoto 08 doesn't use a iphoto folder. I've since figured it out. You need to right click on the iphoto library icon and say show contents. Then you can see all your folders.

I'm done messing with Aperture and Iphoto. I think apple really dropped the ball with Aperture. It's the least intuitive apple program I've ever messed with. I ended up getting Lightroom. I like iphoto but It's too limited for real file management. It's great just to simply organize and show photos. But I've got much stuff to organize I ended up needing a lot more features than Iphoto can offer. 

I highly recommend Lightroom.

Here is what I'm talking about, if you just click on the library you would open iphoto. You actually need to show contents in iphoto 08




By domromer


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 16, 2007)

I had the same problems getting my music out and away from itunes and into any other system. Thats why I stay away form all mac stuff, its just not my bag.


----------

